# Nipple cream: Motherlove vs. Lanisoh?



## Hannah32 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'd love to hear experiences from BF moms about which nipple cream works best in those early days of BF. Other brands are welcome too! Those are just the two I've seen around.


----------



## HappyTomato (Oct 11, 2009)

Not exactly answering your question but for pumping, Palmer's Nursing butter is the best. Its light and clear unlike Lanisoh so it doesn't mess up visibility during pumping. Its also easier to clean off of the pump shields.


----------



## Headmeister (Nov 23, 2009)

Lansinoh, 1,000%! I don't know what I would've done without it!


----------



## Tattooed Hand (Mar 31, 2009)

I prefered motherlove. less goopy and better for us because we are thrush prone. I have sore nipples on and off and it make them feel better even a couple of hours after application.


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Motherlove. It goes on so much easier, not hoppy or sticky. I use it on my breastshields before i pump


----------



## sugarlumpkin (Dec 20, 2006)

I would not have made it without Lansinoh. But I did not pump, only nursed, for at least the first 5 or 6 months.


----------



## marge234 (Nov 1, 2008)

motherlove--also because of thrush.


----------



## groovyem (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm an Eper, only used Lansinoh and only before bed. Not sure why you would use it before you pump. Wouldn't pumping just remove it? Thats why I use it at nite. I am very prone to dry nipples and as long as I use it every nite, no problems!


----------



## THBVsMommy (Mar 13, 2007)

I've only ever used Lansinoh & I love it.


----------

